
SF confirms it's giving drugs to homeless in hotels in 'limited quantities' - koolba
https://www.sfgate.com/news/editorspicks/article/San-Francisco-homeless-hotels-drugs-alcohol-15253297.php
======
nappa-leon
Do you have an alternative proposition? Of course the government shouldn't be
encouraging drug use (note the article says these are being PRIVATELY funded)
, but if it were to make everyone go sober there may be many people who would
choose not to stay, which would go against the stated public health goal of
the program.

There may also be a large number of DT cases from alcohol withdrawal, which
would force them to be sent to hospitals, another outcome I assume the
programs goal is to avoid.

~~~
innagadadavida
One alternative is to run the same program away from SF. It should be better
than this.

------
jdhn
The drugs that are referenced to in the headline are tobacco, booze, weed
(only if the person had a med card) and methadone (only if someone wants to
taper off of opiates).

~~~
ashtonkem
Tobacco is the only one that’s eyebrow raising to me, the other three depend
on the specific context.

